# transactions



## josemiller (May 18, 2018)

for what type of transactions will offshore banks want customers to go personally to their branch to see them? do the banks do this to truly verify who the customer is i.e. know your customer? for what kind of transactions specifically would the banks want this to happen as far as the customer coming in personally? can someone please give me an idea. thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It is up to the bank itself, and to the banking laws in the country where the bank is located. Ask the financial institution you're thinking of using.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

